# I can't believe someone's trying to hack my APS account..



## Coppersimon (Jul 22, 2012)

I normally use tapatalk to access APS but today I have had someone try to access my acc twice causing my to be locked out from the forum when using tapatalk. No happy!
Has anyone had this happen to them?


----------



## Bec (Jul 22, 2012)

Interesting. I'm having the same problem but from my computer. Not at all happy about it either.


----------



## jase75 (Jul 22, 2012)

I had the same problem a few days ago. I tried to access it through Tapatalk and it said I had got my password wrong more than 5 times.


----------



## saximus (Jul 22, 2012)

I had the exact same thing. I think it's more of an APS/Tapatalk problem than someone hacking your account though


----------



## Coppersimon (Jul 22, 2012)

I did a search on the ip that they said the atemps were made from and it came back with a company in San Fancisco. Got to love technology.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jul 22, 2012)

what he said ^^^^


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 22, 2012)

Damian have you been hacked?


----------



## damian83 (Jul 22, 2012)

I just wrote something but not that

I said that today I couldn't access from my pc just my phone, as my username and pass word were wrong now something is going on

Can the mods or someone tell us if e have been hacked or somone has changed our password


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jul 22, 2012)

Just posted the code for the reply :lol: Odd


----------



## jahan (Jul 22, 2012)

I can only access APS through google chrome, when I try with IE it freezes my PC.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jul 22, 2012)

jahan said:


> IE .



There's your problem.


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 22, 2012)

saximus said:


> I had the exact same thing. I think it's more of an APS/Tapatalk problem than someone hacking your account though


im not sure about that , i had it happen the other day aswell but from a computer i initially thought nothing of it and just thought it may be a glitch of some kind , still kinda do why would someone want to hack aps accounts ?


----------



## PMyers (Jul 22, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> why would someone want to hack aps accounts ?



1. Because they can
2. Because they don't have a life
3. Because they certainly don't have a love interest to keep them occupied, besides their hand, their computer screen, their bedpost and a tube of astroglide
4. Because they think that by somehow ******* off the masses, they may one day gain the attention of the major security and anti-virus companies and subsequently get paid squillions for writing code that would have stopped them from doing what they do... until the next zit-faced, cheezles-scoffing, greasy-skinned wannabe jerkoff gets through _their_ wonder-code, and then the cycle starts again.


----------



## jahan (Jul 22, 2012)

Why would it be a problem now and not 3wks ago when it started?
I`m not too smart with these things.


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 22, 2012)

I had the same thing happen today with tapatalk.


----------



## Marzzy (Jul 23, 2012)

Hasn't happened to me haha


----------



## Endeavour (Jul 23, 2012)

Coppersimon said:


> I normally use tapatalk to access APS but today I have had someone try to access my acc twice causing my to be locked out from the forum when using tapatalk. No happy!
> Has anyone had this happen to them?



What kind of a snake would do this kind of thing?.


Endeavour


----------



## JrFear (Jul 23, 2012)

had the same problem yesterday using a computer! said my password was wrong etc etc after trying numerious times! tryed today and worked!


----------



## Colin (Jul 23, 2012)

damian83 said:


> I just wrote something but not that
> 
> I said that today I couldn't access from my pc just my phone, as my username and pass word were wrong now something is going on
> 
> Can the mods or someone tell us if e have been hacked or somone has changed our password



Im pretty sure no one has changed your password Damian as we dont have access to members passwords. There was a recent software update that may be causing problems but Im unsure if this is the cause. If your still using the same email address I can send you a password reset if you want? message me and let me know ok. 

maybe its your own computer with the problem or has been hacked?


----------



## Suenstu (Jul 23, 2012)

I seem to regularly have trouble with tap a talk.....:?


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have never had issues with tapatalk before, and this issue happened again last night (only with APS).


----------



## saximus (Jul 24, 2012)

That's what came up for me too Jay. Although I didn't have to wait 15 minutes, I just logged in via my PC to make sure it was still working. This makes me think it's even more likely that it's a problem with the forum or Tapatalk. If the site has recently been updated, maybe there's some sort of security protocol issue when the two try to communicate.


----------



## ghosts (Jul 24, 2012)

i dont use tapatalk only pc and ive been locked out on and off for the last 2 days........


----------



## ZsaZsaGaboa (Jul 24, 2012)

Same problem, only occurs when I try to access through tapatalk. Strangely enough the IP that it says I am trying to log in from is owned by 'CloudFlare', some company in the US. I can't find an association between tapatalk and CloudFlare though.. Can anyone else?


----------



## Colin (Jul 24, 2012)

damian83's problem has been fixed and he's back on here via his computer. Or was last night so he said  
hope its all still working for you ok now damian.

have you guys been getting some security thing show up from this cloud flare? that wants you to type in some words to gain access? thats happened to me a few times and its very annoying. just close that browser and open another and it seems to go away without you doing anything.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 24, 2012)

Coppersimon said:


> I normally use tapatalk to access APS but today I have had someone try to access my acc twice causing my to be locked out from the forum when using tapatalk. No happy!
> Has anyone had this happen to them?




Happens all the time to me. The guy who gets in is either drunk or something and posts the most stupid comments in threads


----------



## mungus (Jul 24, 2012)

sorry...........but what the ##!%% is Tapatalk ?


----------



## Nighthawk (Jul 24, 2012)

Colin said:


> have you guys been getting some security thing show up from this cloud flare? that wants you to type in some words to gain access? thats happened to me a few times and its very annoying. just close that browser and open another and it seems to go away without you doing anything.



I don't get a security message, but a few times over the last couple of days when browsing there's been a few times a window has popped up through 'Cloudflare' telling me the webpage is inaccessable. I've presumed it was something to do with firefox, although on refreshing the browser or closing/reopening the browser it's disappeared.


----------



## saximus (Jul 24, 2012)

mungus said:


> sorry...........but what the ##!%% is Tapatalk ?



An app for accessing the forum from smart phones and tablets.


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 24, 2012)

i had it happen again last night , it said i had used my five login attempts and had to wait ,it was my first attempt and i hadn't tried to login for ages before hand though , i never use my phone for aps only my pc so id say it may be a problem with the forum not tapatalk or someone is trying to hack accounts but im still not sure if it is that


----------



## slim6y (Jul 24, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> Happens all the time to me. The guy who gets in is either drunk or something and posts the most stupid comments in threads



I saw one of those threads... Tried to show you handling some juvi browns. Did you catch the guy?

So - on reading the three pages of this thread, has anyone actually had their APS account hacked? 

(other than moose)


----------



## Coppersimon (Jul 24, 2012)

No my account hasn't been accessed. It looks to me like a tapatalk fault not a APS hack. I can access the forum through safari no problems.


----------



## saintanger (Jul 24, 2012)

i have had this problem over 15 times yesterday, off my laptop. got 2 emails sent to my account saying someone was trying to hack my account. everytime i tried to log in it would say wrong username or password and say i was blocked for 15 min


----------



## mje772003 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm over the app and prefer to view website on safari on my iPad instead


----------



## Nathan_T (Jul 24, 2012)

PMyers said:


> 1. Because they can
> 2. Because they don't have a life
> 3. Because they certainly don't have a love interest to keep them occupied, besides their hand, their computer screen, their bedpost and a tube of astroglide
> 4. Because they think that by somehow ******* off the masses, they may one day gain the attention of the major security and anti-virus companies and subsequently get paid squillions for writing code that would have stopped them from doing what they do... until the next zit-faced, cheezles-scoffing, greasy-skinned wannabe jerkoff gets through _their_ wonder-code, and then the cycle starts again.



People underestimate the power of a cracked account. Your APS account is linked to your e-mail. A large proportion of the internet community uses the same password for most websites they access. Once they access your e-mail, they have the power to reset the passwords of any accounts you have used a second password for. If they gain access to your facebook, they likely have enough biographical information to answer your paypal secret question and reset that password. At that point they have access to your credit card.

Say they manage to exploit the tapatalk log in system and score 500 passwords. Of those, say 10% use the same password on their e-mail. If they manage to access paypal on those 50 people and manage to rack up 1k each on the credit cards before they're caught, that's 50k for about 1 day actual at computer work, the rest is automated by bots


----------



## Marzzy (Jul 25, 2012)

Nathan_T said:


> People underestimate the power of a cracked account. Your APS account is linked to your e-mail. A large proportion of the internet community uses the same password for most websites they access. Once they access your e-mail, they have the power to reset the passwords of any accounts you have used a second password for. If they gain access to your facebook, they likely have enough biographical information to answer your paypal secret question and reset that password. At that point they have access to your credit card.
> 
> Say they manage to exploit the tapatalk log in system and score 500 passwords. Of those, say 10% use the same password on their e-mail. If they manage to access paypal on those 50 people and manage to rack up 1k each on the credit cards before they're caught, that's 50k for about 1 day actual at computer work, the rest is automated by bots



Or the ps3 network haha


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Colin said:


> damian83's problem has been fixed and he's back on here via his computer. Or was last night so he said
> hope its all still working for you ok now damian.
> 
> have you guys been getting some security thing show up from this cloud flare? that wants you to type in some words to gain access? thats happened to me a few times and its very annoying. just close that browser and open another and it seems to go away without you doing anything.



I had that issue when trying to post a pic, it said it was potentially dangerous and wanted to be sure I was human :0
Only problem was the words you had to type in weren't legible and I had to refresh it three times before finding a phrase I could decipher.


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 25, 2012)

It's happening to me again on tapatalk!


----------



## ozziepythons (Jul 26, 2012)

Guys I had the same failed multiple logon attempts window come up for the past couple of days from trying to logon to this site via my pc, it couldn't specifically be a tapatalk issue. I had an email sent automatically from aps that someone had tried multiple times to access my account. Don't know if this is true or some other glitch in the system.......


----------



## Bel03 (Jul 26, 2012)

^^^^ I had the same thing happen yesterday afternoon as ozziepythons, i received the email about 2.30pm & havent been able to access my account again until this morning.


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 26, 2012)

Happened again this morning.......


----------



## Leasdraco (Jul 26, 2012)

Yesterday i couldnt log in ,i didnt get any email though


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 26, 2012)

ozziepythons said:


> Guys I had the same failed multiple logon attempts window come up for the past couple of days from trying to logon to this site via my pc, it couldn't specifically be a tapatalk issue. I had an email sent automatically from aps that someone had tried multiple times to access my account. Don't know if this is true or some other glitch in the system.......


thats whats been happening to me and like i previously said i have never once used a phone to access aps always safari on my pc , it isnt exclusive to tapatalk


----------



## saintanger (Jul 26, 2012)

happed againt to me today off my laptop. so not just tapatalk


----------



## carterd (Jul 26, 2012)

Same happened to me. This was in my inbox sent from APS

Dear carterd,

Someone has tried to log into your account on Aussie Pythons & Snakes with an incorrect password at least 5 times. This person has been prevented from attempting to login to your account for the next 15 minutes.

The person trying to log into your account had the following IP address: 108.162.225.58

Thanks,
The APS Team


----------



## Colin (Jul 27, 2012)

> The person trying to log into your account had the following IP address: 108.162.225.58


this is the IP address thats been causing trouble. we have had countless registrations from this address.
Im going to ban anyone using the IP address because Im sick of these constant registrations.


----------



## jahan (Jul 27, 2012)

108.162.225.58 IP in United States, San Francisco 
A track of this # says it comes from here Colin.


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 27, 2012)

That is the same IP address that is blocking mine!!!!!!!!!!

Hunt them down!


----------



## Colin (Jul 27, 2012)

jahan said:


> 108.162.225.58 IP in United States, San Francisco
> A track of this # says it comes from here Colin.



yeah Im well aware of this and when I blocked some registrations last week I had these "new members" screaming in the support centre.. why are they using this IP that originates overseas?? either they are banned members or its a bogus registration I think. 

but theres something definitely wrong with this IP address and "when in doubt" ban them :lol: 
We're getting 5-10 new registrations a day from this IP address and I think most are bogus.

if your having trouble with tapatalk on your phones try clearing the tapatalk cache and see if that helps


----------



## Bec (Jul 27, 2012)

The person trying to log into your account had the following IP address: 108.162.225.58.
Had the same problems yesterday again off my laptop with that IP address.


----------



## Kareeves (Jul 27, 2012)

sounds like a bot working hard this sort of thing is prity common in the gameing world but why they are trying to get in to APS acc's. Probly some rich kid with to much time on his hands


----------



## ZsaZsaGaboa (Jul 28, 2012)

The IP address 108.162.225.58 is owned by a company called CloudFlare. I assume it belongs to a range of addresses they lease out, I don't really know.

The parent nameserver for aussiepythons.com is a nameserver run by CloudFlare. ( lady.ns.cloudflare.com / sam.ns.cloudflare.com )


Coincidence? Probably. Somebody smart figure it out please


----------



## Firepac (Jul 28, 2012)

"Hacker's" IP 108.162.225.58 ISP is CloudFlare in the US.
AussiePythons IP 199.27.134.131 ISP is CloudFlare in the US.

As you said ZsaZsaGaboa, coincidence? possibly but I doubt it.


----------



## veenarm (Jul 28, 2012)

Just do a range ban, They are from the US so who cares....


----------

